# My first Taurus



## friendofafriend (Sep 6, 2009)

I just picked up a Millennium Pro PT145. A (sub?) compact 45. I traded my S&W sigma 9mm for it straight up. I really liked my smith. Although some people rip on them, I believe that it is a cheaper version of a glock and much more worth the bang for the buck. With that said, I have had the sigma for over 4 years (it was a second generation) and I was ready for a change. I had a full size sigma, and wanted a smaller gun. A guy I work with was going to trade me a Kel-Tec 380 for it straight up. I was definately interested, but when my master ( I train in JKD, Kempo, and many other martial arts) offered me a straight up deal for his new (to him) Taurus, I took it. I shot about 20 rounds out of it, and it felt good. It jammed, but when I took out the stock mag, and put in the back up, I had no problems (anyone hear of this?). I did not shoot so well (I have never shot a compact gun, but am a pretty good shot with my M&P full size .40) but he shot an incredilbe group (ex-cop), so I know it has the potential. 

Now that I have explained my life story, my questinon is, how do I know if it is a 3rd gen? I have heard some horror stories about the 1st adn 2nd gen guns, and I really just want to know for peace of mind. Any ideas? 

Bonus question, do you think I got the better of the trade?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

3rd generation:
* The word "Pro" was moved from the left side where it read "Millennium Pro" to the right side where it reads "PT145 Pro"
* The sights are dovetailed into the slide rather than screw mounted
* The guns are now SA/DA rather than the traditional DAO


----------



## friendofafriend (Sep 6, 2009)

bruce333 said:


> 3rd generation:
> * The word "Pro" was moved from the left side where it read "Millennium Pro" to the right side where it reads "PT145 Pro"
> * The sights are dovetailed into the slide rather than screw mounted
> * The guns are now SA/DA rather than the traditional DAO


First of all, Thank You

It sounds like I DONT have a thrid gen one. It has Millennium Pro on the left side. Should I be worried?! What flaws should I look for? Would it be worth trading it for a Kel Tec 380 for a concealed carry weapon, as far a dependability goes?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

AFAIK only the 1st gens had serious problems (frames cracking). You have a 2nd gen. If the person you bought it from didn't have any problems I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

friendofafriend said:


> I just picked up a pt145. I traded my S&W Sigma 9mm for it. How do I know if it is a 3rd generation or not?


Not sure exactly - but - mine's a 3rd generation, has an accessory rail, has the one dot rear sight & is single action on first and every shot BUT if any misfires will give a second double action shot to give it another chance to fire.

If yours same as mine - probably 3rd.

If yours is two dot rear and double action on every shot AND has an accessory rail under the barrel - probably a 2nd generation.

If yours has NO accessory rail then probably 1st generation.


----------



## friendofafriend (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info bruce333. As far as I know the only problem he had was the bullets not ejecting, he thought it was the type of bullet. I shot one clip, no problems. Put in the other clip and it jammed on the first shot. Put those bullets in the clip I had just shot, no problems. I am pretty excited to get this gun, and cannot wait to put some serious rounds through it.

Thanks


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

As long as you are happy with the trade, you got a good deal. I would rather have the S&W, but that's me. I also own a Taurus (different model) and have had no problems with it.

BTW, Hey Todd, where's your clip-mag thingy?:smt082


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

dosborn said:


> BTW, Hey Todd, where's your clip-mag thingy?:smt082


and the bullet/cartridge/case thingy...:watching:


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

bruce333 said:


> and the bullet/cartridge/case thingy...:watching:


Good catch!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I own a Taurus Revolver and I own a S&W Sigma 40VE.

I've never had a problem with either one.

But I would have kept the S&W 9mm.


----------



## friendofafriend (Sep 6, 2009)

I know, I know, clip vs mag, cart vs bullet... shame on me. I did see the slide show on another forum, and it was good, I should probably go back to review.

I did like the sigma, I just never carried or shot it much (I know it was cheaper to shoot). I do like the PT145, the bigger caliber and smaller gun is what I was looking for. I am looking to carry the taurus when I am not wearing a jacket or sweatshirt, like during the summer. In the colder weather, I will keep the M&P full size .40 on me. I will take it out before too long and let you guys know how I like it. 

Thanks to all for your opinion and knowledge.


----------



## tomwalshco (Aug 20, 2009)

First Generation 
•	The guns were marked only as Millennium
•	All were DAO

Second Generation
•	The guns were marked as Millennium Pro
•	Magazines were modified and will not interchange with First Generation models

Third Generation
•	The word "Pro" was moved from the left side where it read "Millennium Pro" to the right side where it
reads "PTXXX Pro"
•	The sights are dovetailed into the slide rather than screw mounted
•	The guns are now SA/DA rather than the traditional DAO


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

responses from a different thread merged...


----------



## friendofafriend (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks again for the info, mine is definately a 2nd generation. 

Do you know of any good IWB holsters for this gun? I would like something that has the two straps that wrap around your belt and does not collapse. I tried Blade Tech (briefly), but no such luck. I tried a rather big gun dealer in the closest city (Columbus, Oh), but no luck their either. Any ideas?

I am going shooting on Saturday, so I will see how well I do with my first Taurus (and first non-full size semi-auto)

Thank you in advance


----------



## Ragtop (May 14, 2007)

Crossbreed Supertuck.


----------



## friendofafriend (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks, it looks good, I will try and get down to shop and see if I can try one of these out. I ended up picking out a cheaper IWB for the time being until I know if I am going to keep the gun.


----------



## friendofafriend (Sep 6, 2009)

I finally got to go out and put about 200 rounds throught the PT145, and I am not impressed!!! The shooting was fine, but I lost count of how many Failure to Eject episodes I had! Last time this happened, I switched mags and the problem went away, but not this time. It did it with both mags, different types of ammo, different number of rounds, I did not matter. 

I have two thoughts, but I am not too knowledgeable, so I am sure you guys will have a better idea.

1. Maybe the mag spring is too tight?

2. There is something wrong with the rod and sping, when I breakdown the gun, it does not seem to be straight with the barrel. It seems to be tilted left, right, or even slid down a little bit once.

HELP!!!... please


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Was it FMJ ammo you were using?

If you think it's a mag issue load them up and let them sit a week or so and see how it does then.

Those compact weapons are sometimes pretty picky about grip. Are the failures stove piping? Did you take it down and clean and lube before firing?


----------



## friendofafriend (Sep 6, 2009)

I have shot a few different types of ammo through it, WWB, Wolf, and Blazer (yes, I am cheap and poor). 

I have heard of breaking down the mag, and "shortening" the spring, however I can not find a site that explains how to do this.

Unfortunately, I am not too familiar with the gun lingo : (.... The round is firing, but it seems like its getting jammed when trying to eject by the next round coming out of the mag. 

Maybe the best idea is to turn it over to Taurus, but I would hate to be with out it for months and have it come back the same (I am not usually this negative).

Yes, the weapon was cleaned before taking it out.

Thanks for your help


----------



## meyer34 (Feb 10, 2013)

This is a link on how to fix mag. maybe the last PT145 mag topic we will ever need?


----------

